# Williams in Lima



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

Was told it has a leak and about empty , anybody been there?


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

fxs said:


> Was told it has a leak and about empty , anybody been there?


No where near empty, fishing great


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

What is the fishing like and what are people catching….never see many people fishing there!!!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

It’s not empty but it is 12 ft low right now. They were pumping in water last weekend but it was shut off this weekend when I drove by and took a glance. Doesn’t look like it rose at all from them pumping in water last weekend. Wonder what’s going on?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

here they pump in a day or two after rain. too much bad run off at first. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## fshnmaster (Nov 10, 2016)

I tried ferguson/ Metzger late this morning only caught anything at Metzger. Ferguson water was looking nasty


----------



## fshnmaster (Nov 10, 2016)

Can't figure out how to upload the picture. But the 1st 30 feet or more on the north/ west banks at ferguson looked like pea soup.


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

No where near empty. Was there last Wednesday night. In 3 hours we pulled over 100 perch. Mind you some were 5 inches and some were close to 10 inches. Kept 55 that were 7 1/2 or better between 3 of us. Target the water depth around 15 to 17 ft. Had panoptix unit with us, there were no marks in the deep water (30 - 35 ft) we crossed getting to the shallower areas.


----------



## fshnmaster (Nov 10, 2016)

Fished it tonight from the bank for perch and it was really low. Well below the rocks at the top. They were pumping water in..6 or 7 boats were out didn't see much catching. We managed a few keepers. 7.5-9


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Got a hold of the city and asked why it’s been low this year. They said we haven’t had enough rain for them to keep it full and pump water in from the auglaize.


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass (Sep 6, 2011)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> It’s not empty but it is 12 ft low right now. They were pumping in water last weekend but it was shut off this weekend when I drove by and took a glance. Doesn’t look like it rose at all from them pumping in water last weekend. Wonder what’s going on?


I made some offsets with my graph and it's over 20ft low.


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass (Sep 6, 2011)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Got a hold of the city and asked why it’s been low this year. They said we haven’t had enough rain for them to keep it full and pump water in from the auglaize.


I was told the same by the city. I don't think they are being honest about that. It's amazing that the other resivoirs are pretty well filled but not Williams. Breslers was Lower than Williams in the late spring, it was like 18ft low. And they filled it right back up. Something fishy lol.


----------



## fishin'musician (Sep 21, 2014)

I was hoping to get a little information on Williams if I could. A friend of mine and I are planning to fish it on Sunday. We have never fished there before and I was wondering is it trolling motor only like Bressler or can I run my 9.9 hp on my 14ft.boat. I am also curious what kind of fish are in it I know it has perch but not sure what else is in it. I am not looking for anyones spots just a little help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

fishin'musician said:


> I was hoping to get a little information on Williams if I could. A friend of mine and I are planning to fish it on Sunday. We have never fished there before and I was wondering is it trolling motor only like Bressler or can I run my 9.9 hp on my 14ft.boat. I am also curious what kind of fish are in it I know it has perch but not sure what else is in it. I am not looking for anyones spots just a little help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Electric only. Largemouth, smallmouth, perch, walleye, rock bass. I always fish real deep when I go with 1/2 oz Texas rig worm or Tokyo rig. Football Jig works too.


----------



## fishin'musician (Sep 21, 2014)

Ok Thanks appreciate the info we will see how it goes we will probably start out targeting perch but will likely turn into whatever we can get to bite


----------



## NotAWhopper (Oct 11, 2012)

Fishin musician, how did you do at williams? Perch i catch there are usually 7-8.5". I find them from the kayak in 8 to 22' using my Lowrance hook2 4x. Minnows or red worms on spreader or drop shot rig seem to work great. No gas motors are allowed to be operated on any of the lima reservoirs.


----------



## fishin'musician (Sep 21, 2014)

We didn't fare very well at all. We didn't catch a fish until about 6:30 after arriving around 2:30 in the afternoon. We tried a number of different areas ranging in depth from 15 to about 23 feet. We finally managed to catch around 10 perch a small bluegill and 1 small crappie along the North bank while working our way back to the ramp in the 13 to 15 ft depth range. We didn't catch a fish on minnows nightcrawlers or red worms all fish we caught were on a small jig and spikes. I probably need a better depth finder I have an older Humminbird and I hardly marked a fish all afternoon other than an occasional suspended fish down around 15 to 20 ft. I have a couple questions if you don't mind are you using spreaders like they use at Lake Erie and what size weight are u using on the spreaders and drop shot rigs. Thanks for the information I appreciate it


----------



## NotAWhopper (Oct 11, 2012)

the spreaders I use at Williams are a little smaller than the ones I use up on Lake Erie. I use size 2 or 4 hooks with shorter leaders to keep them from tangling. Weights are 1/4 to 1/2 oz. My drop shot rigs use 3/8 oz sinkers.

I have a Lowrance Hook2 4X without GPS if you are interested. Paid $100 for it and thought I was getting the GPS model. Only has been used a couple times. PM me if interested.


----------



## fishin'musician (Sep 21, 2014)

NotAWhopper said:


> the spreaders I use at Williams are a little smaller than the ones I use up on Lake Erie. I use size 2 or 4 hooks with shorter leaders to keep them from tangling. Weights are 1/4 to 1/2 oz. My drop shot rigs use 3/8 oz sinkers.
> 
> I have a Lowrance Hook2 4X without GPS if you are interested. Paid $100 for it and thought I was getting the GPS model. Only has been used a couple times. PM me if interested.


I appreciate the info I am actually in the market for a new boat so I will be holding off on buying any new electronics until I get the boat and see what might be on the boat already. I am certainly going to be getting a depth finder with gps if it doesn't have it already


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

I fish it every year from the bank this time of year and it is always low. I'm always able to walk out on the mud points and cast from there for perch.. I haven't been there in about a month but usually November they have it cranked back up and pump in almost all winter... interesting to hear there eyes in there live local and never heard or seen of one always thought it would make great place for them but know the state has their eyes on the perch there


----------

